# If you stream give me your details...



## jononotbono (Sep 12, 2020)

Howdy,

I'm interested in who streams live doing music stuff. Anything from live writing/composition to hanging out and talking about music. If so, can you give me your Twitch, You Tube and/or Facebook addresses. Would love to watch. 

I've been thinking about setting up a Twitch streaming account and doing some live music stuff myself so I'm interested in what's happening in this area.

Many thanks

Jono


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 12, 2020)

Well, there are some members I enjoy watching:

@Waywyn
(Twitch: https://twitch.tv/alexpfefferco)
@Simeon 
@Dirk Ehlert 
@Akarin
@Cory Pelizzari 
@ChrisSiuMusic


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 12, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Well, there are some members I enjoy watching:
> 
> @Waywyn (Twitch guy)
> @Simeon
> ...



Amazing I shall check them all out! Thanks!


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 12, 2020)

I was thinking Twitch is the best place to do live Streaming but I could be wrong?


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 12, 2020)

And of course: @ProfoundSilence


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 12, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> I was thinking Twitch is the best place to do live Streaming but I could be wrong?


Yes but it also depends where your actual audience is. I think I’ve heard Alex Pfeffer say that the composers aren’t really on Twitch yet. So YT appears to be “the place to be” still.

Now... for gaming and podcasts with a dedicated following Twitch is IT.


----------



## davidson (Sep 12, 2020)

Edit: I'm sorry but the forum is going absolutely nuts when I try and link to several twitch streamers, no idea why. I give up.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 12, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> I was thinking Twitch is the best place to do live Streaming but I could be wrong?


Definitely try and hook up with Alex @Waywyn - a very nice fellow and if I had to point you to one guy who seems extremely knowledgeable in this realm he would be it


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 12, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I think I’ve heard Alex Pfeffer say that the composers aren’t really on Twitch yet.



Exactly why I’m looking at Twitch 😂


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 12, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> And of course: @ProfoundSilence



Fuck that guy. 😂


----------



## reimerpdx (Sep 12, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> Howdy,
> 
> I'm interested in who streams live doing music stuff. Anything from live writing/composition to hanging out and talking about music. If so, can you give me your Twitch, You Tube and/or Facebook addresses. Would love to watch.
> 
> ...


Hey Jono,

I've recently begun streaming... and it's generally hour long streams of consciousness and inspiration as I start a new project, and just explore libraries to find sounds.
Sometimes I get to move forward, and sometimes I may move to a different new project halfway through because of a sound that inspires something else.
Anyways, I generally stream Tue/Fri 1pm CST 

Cheers.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 12, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> Fuck that guy. 😂


not on twitch, that's definitely against thier ToS


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 12, 2020)

reimerpdx said:


> Hey Jono,
> 
> I've recently begun streaming... and it's generally hour long streams of consciousness and inspiration as I start a new project, and just explore libraries to find sounds.
> Sometimes I get to move forward, and sometimes I may move to a different new project halfway through because of a sound that inspires something else.
> ...




Thanks man, I’ll have a watch soon!


----------



## Rory (Sep 12, 2020)

My sense is that YouTube is dominant for live streams. Discord is also being used, in some cases outside gaming. One of the most important UK vendors of professional video equipment is streaming to both Discord and YouTube for its presentations. And obviously Twitch.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 12, 2020)

Rory said:


> My sense is that YouTube is dominant for live streams.



Is it possible to use Overlays and customize things like you can in Twitch? My research hasn't got that far yet


----------



## Rory (Sep 12, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> Is it possible to use Overlays and customize things like you can in Twitch? My research hasn't got that far yet



People are choosing their software interface based on what they want to customise, and in some cases based on their operating system, Windows or Mac.

There are also a lot of people on YouTube who are streaming straight from their smartphone, including from outdoors. If you’ve got good tower coverage and an unlimited data plan, it works fine.


----------



## Rory (Sep 12, 2020)

Just to give you an idea of what’s possible...

This guy in New York uses his iPhone to stream and interact with subscribers a few times a week, in this case three days ago while walking around Chinatown. In the last 12 months, he’s gone from about 5,000 subscribers to 180,000. The live streams are part of the reason, and he also makes money from them via YouTube SuperChat donations that are made while he’s streaming. He has also streamed live from Taiwan. Note that he’s able to stream when underground in the N.Y. subway system. The spoken audio starts at 0:35:


----------



## Rory (Sep 12, 2020)

If you’re going to do this from a computer, the first thing that you have to decide is whether you’re going to use a webcam or a real camera. Some cameras will work directly over USB and don’t require a hardware interface, but many do.

The Elgato Cam Link 4K is a popular hardware interface, but it has been out of stock everywhere for months.* Blackmagic makes two much more powerful interfaces - ATEM Mini and ATEM Mini Pro - but these are also more expensive. The Blackmagic interfaces, which are also switchers that allow you to use more than one camera at the same time (e.g. a DSLR and a smartphone), have been in short supply as well, but some major retailers are now getting stock regularly.

* Amazon US says that the Elgato Cam Link will be back in stock on September 22. B&H says that the Elgato is “on the way”, but B&H has been saying that for months. It does have the Blackmagic ATEM Mini and Mini Pro in stock.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 12, 2020)

Rory said:


> People are choosing their software interface based on what they want to customise, and in some cases based on their operating system, Windows or Mac.
> 
> There are also a lot of people on YouTube who are streaming straight from their smartphone, including from outdoors. If you’ve got good tower coverage and an unlimited data plan, it works fine.



Thanks. So about overlays and all the stuff I can do in Twitch. Is this possible with You Tube? Actually don't worry. I'll just google it tonight after I finish my day at the studio.

I already use OBS, have a couple of green screens, some lighting, stream deck, multiple computers etc. It's a lot of fun. 

I won't be streaming from a mobile phone. Cubase isn't on IOS or Android. Thanks.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 12, 2020)

I didn't actually start this thread for advice on streaming and actually more on just who is out there doing it so I can check them out.

But as we're here, giving advice (of which I am thankful for by the way) etc, I am looking for the best solution to route all internal audio. I was going to try Audio HiJack (Using OSX at minute), but I'm having difficulties with it. So I've seen people use SOundFlower.

Anyone with experience of this kind of thing, recommend me any software to do this stuff? Must be able to record microphone and Guitar plugged into a UA Apollo Twin X, DAW audio, Desktop audio, Internet Browser audio.


----------



## Rory (Sep 12, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> I won't be streaming from a mobile phone. Cubase isn't on IOS or Android. Thanks.



If you’re just streaming your computer screen and maybe your face as an insert, streaming is pretty straightforward.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 12, 2020)

Rory said:


> If you’re just streaming your computer screen and maybe your face as an insert, streaming is pretty straightforward.



Yeah I guess it is. I'm thinking about doing more than a webcam and a dirty mattress behind me though


----------



## Rory (Sep 12, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> I've seen people use SOundFlower.



If you’re going to use SoundFlower, you need this version on GitHub: https://github.com/mattingalls/Soundflower/releases

The company that used to offer SoundFlower stopped supporting it.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 12, 2020)

Rory said:


> If you’re going to use SoundFlower, you need this version on GitHub: https://github.com/mattingalls/Soundflower/releases
> 
> The company that used to offer SoundFlower stopped supporting it.



Im not sure if I will be. I’m waiting to see what people will recommend. Thanks.


----------



## sbarrettmusic (Sep 12, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> I didn't actually start this thread for advice on streaming and actually more on just who is out there doing it so I can check them out.
> 
> But as we're here, giving advice (of which I am thankful for by the way) etc, I am looking for the best solution to route all internal audio. I was going to try Audio HiJack (Using OSX at minute), but I'm having difficulties with it. So I've seen people use SOundFlower.
> 
> Anyone with experience of this kind of thing, recommend me any software to do this stuff? Must be able to record microphone and Guitar plugged into a UA Apollo Twin X, DAW audio, Desktop audio, Internet Browser audio.


Sounds like Loopback is what you need - https://rogueamoeba.com/loopback/

It's very easy to set up and use for routing internal audio. I have been using it to teach lessons over Zoom, so I can send audio from all of the inputs on my audio interface (a mic in channel 1 and my bass plugged directly into one of the instrument line ins, for ex.) as well as any audio applications, Logic, ProTools, Sibelius, etc. So I have everything routed through Loopback and then in Zoom I just have to set the microphone to Loopback and my students can hear everything. You could use it the same way to route audio to Twitch or whatever streaming service.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 12, 2020)

Loopback +1


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 12, 2020)

Loop back! That’s the one! Yes! Thank you! I’ve been trying to remember! Will buy it later!


----------



## Rory (Sep 12, 2020)

I think that you should decide exactly what you want to broadcast in terms of image and sound, plus whether you want your audience to be able to communicate with you, and if so how, before you start worrying about connections.

After that, it might be useful to look at what a Blackmagic ATEM Mini can do as a switcher and mixer. Right now, it’s pretty much the Rolls Royce for live broadcast for reasonable money (US$295). What does it offer that you don’t need? Is there anything that it’s missing?

I think that you could very easily wind up spending money that you don’t need to or that gives you less value per dollar. Loopback will cost you US$100 plus N.Y. State sales tax. Based on what you’ve said in this thread, it’s not at all clear that it’s the most cost-effective solution, or even the right solution. What you appear to be talking about doing, although I’ll admit that it’s unclear exactly what you want to do, is just not the same thing as a Zoom conference call.


----------



## D Halgren (Sep 12, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> Yeah I guess it is. I'm thinking about doing more than a webcam and a dirty mattress behind me though


How dirty are we talking?


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 12, 2020)

Rory said:


> I think that you should decide exactly what you want to broadcast in terms of image and sound, plus whether you want your audience to be able to communicate with you, and if so how, before you start worrying about connections.
> 
> After that, it might be useful to look at what a Blackmagic ATEM Mini can do as a switcher and mixer. Right now, it’s pretty much the Rolls Royce for live broadcast for reasonable money (US$295). What does it offer that you don’t need? Is there anything that it’s missing?
> 
> I think that you could very easily wind up spending money that you don’t need to or that gives you less value per dollar. Loopback will cost you US$100 plus N.Y. State sales tax. Based on what you’ve said in this thread, it’s not at all clear that it’s the most cost-effective solution, or even the right solution. What you appear to be talking about doing, although I’ll admit that it’s unclear exactly what you want to do, is just not the same thing as a Zoom conference call.



Loop back is actually exactly what I need. Cheers man.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Sep 12, 2020)

Rory said:


> Just to give you an idea of what’s possible...
> 
> This guy in New York uses his iPhone to stream and interact with subscribers a few times a week, in this case three days ago while walking around Chinatown. In the last 12 months, he’s gone from about 5,000 subscribers to 180,000. The live streams are part of the reason, and he also makes money from them via YouTube SuperChat donations that are made while he’s streaming. He has also streamed live from Taiwan. Note that he’s able to stream when underground in the N.Y. subway system. The spoken audio starts at 0:35:



He's also making over $15,000/mo from YouTube ad revenue alone. Not bad for using a phone...


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 12, 2020)

InLight-Tone said:


> He's also making over $15,000/mo from YouTube ad revenue alone. Not bad for using a phone...



Incredible achievement. Good for him!


----------



## Rory (Sep 12, 2020)

InLight-Tone said:


> He's also making over $15,000/mo from YouTube ad revenue alone. Not bad for using a phone...



If that's true, it isn't like he walked into this with a plan. I noticed him a little over a year ago because he lives not far from me and did a video walk in my neighbourhood. At the time, he was using a GoPro exclusively, everything was pre-recorded and he wouldn't show his face. The whole thing was extremely amateurish, but obviously well-intended.

He has said that his inspiration was a guy in Japan who has been doing videos like this for years. That channel is called Rambalac: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAcsAE1tpLuP3y7UhxUoWpQ

A few months later, he started opening up and his channel started gaining traction. I think that his decision to let people see what he looks like made a big difference. He's a young guy and personable. If I recall, the live streaming started in a serious way when he visited Taiwan.

I think that the attraction is that he's a "regular guy", personable and tolerant. If he has a university education, it doesn't show. He lives in a very modest apartment, which he's shown on the channel, in Astoria, Queens. He also has a "real" job, it would appear in Midtown Manhattan, which he refuses to talk about. Whatever his job is, he has a lot of free time, because he pumps out a video every day. He has a few quirks, such as an affinity for stuffed animals, but his subscribers are cool with that. His subscribers are from all over the world, and run the gamut politically.

As someone who's heavily involved in video, it's clear to me that he has learned a lot over the last year about how to make the technology do what he wants. In the last few months, he's started doing joint videos with better-known NY YouTubers, and people are beginning to recognise him on the street.

Basically, he does a LOT of walking and cycling and is making it pay. Interesting if he's now making it pay to the tune of US$15,000/month.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 13, 2020)

Just having a play with re routing my UA Apollo Twin X and so far have DAW audio, Desktop audio and Mic all working and the beauty of using an Apollo is being able to use the real time FX and Pre amp with the Unity Preamp. Never thought I'd be able to set up a live mic using an API Vision and EMT plate. And be able to monitor live Guitar playing. This is good shit!

I've also just tried my very first Twitch test stream. And then forgot I put this in there a couple of days ago just as a temporary image for a stream ending!


----------



## Rory (Sep 14, 2020)

Looks like Elgato’s Cam Link 4K, which turns a regular camera into a webcam, is finally in stock.

B&H sent out an e-mail today saying that it has it on a first come/first served basis: https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1453840-REG/elgato_systems_10gam9901_cam_link_4k_game.html

Amazon US says that it will be available as of Sept. 22.

Worth noting that there are knockoffs on eBay that are said to work well, but are quite a bit cheaper.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 14, 2020)

Rory said:


> Looks like Elgato’s Cam Link 4K, which turns a regular camera into a webcam, is finally in stock.
> 
> B&H sent out an e-mail today saying that it has it on a first come/first served basis: https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1453840-REG/elgato_systems_10gam9901_cam_link_4k_game.html
> 
> ...



I'm definitely going to buy one. They are amazing. Infact, Elgato are a brilliant company. I already bought their Keylights, Stream Deck and Green screen (although their screen is very small so unless you're a gamer and sitting static - which is what it's for so no complaints) which led to buying a very big Green Screen just for a laugh.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 15, 2020)

So I bought LoopBack last night. It's absolutely incredible. You can route anything anywhere. Definitely recommend for all virtual routing needs.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 19, 2020)

All I wanted to do was create some Buttons on Twitch so people can find my You Tube page and Website but now things maybe getting out of hand with full blown acting going on. "Concept Art" for Animated Twitch Donation Alerts!


----------



## Waywyn (Oct 26, 2020)

Rory said:


> My sense is that YouTube is dominant for live streams. Discord is also being used, in some cases outside gaming. One of the most important UK vendors of professional video equipment is streaming to both Discord and YouTube for its presentations. And obviously Twitch.



Sorry, but Twitch is still the absolute king for streaming. YouTube doesn't even get to 50% as to what's going on on Twitch.

You can of course build your watch hours and in case you didn't reach those 4000 hours yet (and have 1000 subs) it is very cool to build with it.

However, things are still different on Twitch because someone most likely subscribes to your channel and supports you financially than on YouTube.

Of course being live should be all about the fun and the excitement but let's talk some numbers here.
I am close to 9000 subscribers on YouTube and have 3! people that joined my membership, whereas there are 1751 people following me on Twitch and I had around 14 subscribers in September alone.

With this being said, of course, stream where your heart is.

If I can give one more recommendation, stream to one service only. Decide between Twitch OR YouTube. Of course, there are all those tools available but I felt that fully dedicating to both platforms was kind of difficult.

As long as there is no significant change is happening, to me, YouTube's main function is a video content provider ... and Twitch is the mother of live streaming services and nothing comes close so far.


----------



## AndreBoulard (Feb 16, 2021)

Waywyn said:


> Sorry, but Twitch is still the absolute king for streaming. YouTube doesn't even get to 50% as to what's going on on Twitch.
> 
> You can of course build your watch hours and in case you didn't reach those 4000 hours yet (and have 1000 subs) it is very cool to build with it.
> 
> ...


what you guys use for live streaming audio. i can stream with obs and twitch using the asio flstudio but i find the audio is not exactly the same quality. i wondering if this is normal or is there a way to get full quality of sound?


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Feb 17, 2021)

In my case - my interface has a "monitor input" - so the process was quite easy, but you can use your audio output as a capture. As far as actual settings - I think I honestly ran some kind of wizard or something to see what I could stream at and left it at that. There are some guides out there for codecs/compression/ect settings if you need help finding the right middle ground.


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 17, 2021)

If you’re using a Mac, then buy the app Loopback. You can route everything to channels 1 and 2 which is essential for OBS. It makes things so easy. I don’t know what the Equivalent is for PC.

Using Loopback means I can have a mic plugged into my Apollo Twin X and use UAD plugins in real-time on the mic. I can also instantly capture DAW audio, audio from the internet, music from streaming services. All of that stuff


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 17, 2021)

AndreBoulard said:


> what you guys use for live streaming audio. i can stream with obs and twitch using the asio flstudio but i find the audio is not exactly the same quality. i wondering if this is normal or is there a way to get full quality of sound?


Hey, if you are on PC, you can use Reaper Reastream (not Restream) ... and use it as a plugin inside OBS (it is called filters there). You need one on the master output of your DAW and one inside OBS, set it both to send and receive and you are done.

The other option would be to get into the virtual routing settings of your soundcard. I have a Fireface UC and I can set up virtual ADAT outs ... therefore I can send a loopback signal to my ADATs and have e.g. Spotify, Discord etc. on stereo out 5-6 while I can send my DAW signal on 7-8 into OBS.

Additionally, if you don't want to have your voice inside your DAW, you can send your mic input directly into OBS and then again use vst plugs directly as filters to e.g. use EQ, compressor etc.


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 19, 2021)

Waywyn said:


> Additionally, if you don't want to have your voice inside your DAW, you can send your mic input directly into OBS and then again use vst plugs directly as filters to e.g. use EQ, compressor etc.


It’s a wise decision not to go through a DAW just in case your DAW crashes whilst streaming. Then at least you can still talk.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Feb 19, 2021)

jononotbono said:


> It’s a wise decision not to go through a DAW just in case your DAW crashes whilst streaming. Then at least you can still talk.


That's how I do it,


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 19, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> That's how I do it,


It’s a good failsafe. Fuck man, I wanna start streaming properly. Just need my lights and Greenscreen sent to me and I can get on that.


----------



## AndreBoulard (Feb 19, 2021)

Waywyn said:


> Hey, if you are on PC, you can use Reaper Reastream (not Restream) ... and use it as a plugin inside OBS (it is called filters there). You need one on the master output of your DAW and one inside OBS, set it both to send and receive and you are done.
> 
> The other option would be to get into the virtual routing settings of your soundcard. I have a Fireface UC and I can set up virtual ADAT outs ... therefore I can send a loopback signal to my ADATs and have e.g. Spotify, Discord etc. on stereo out 5-6 while I can send my DAW signal on 7-8 into OBS.
> 
> Additionally, if you don't want to have your voice inside your DAW, you can send your mic input directly into OBS and then again use vst plugs directly as filters to e.g. use EQ, compressor etc.


awesome thanks for this. ill try to figure out it out based on that reastream. I use flstsudio and not if that would still work inside of that. i get abit confused over the in and out puts of which what is what lol. 

you guys are awesome and very much appreciated for your time!


----------



## AndreBoulard (Feb 26, 2021)

just found your video! thanks for sharing alex! major help


----------



## AndreBoulard (Feb 26, 2021)

just did 2 hours live. my mic is kinda low and music loud but went perfectly and sounds is just the same stream based on alex video! quick setup . massive thanks alex o mention this.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Feb 26, 2021)

AndreBoulard said:


> just did 2 hours live. my mic is kinda low and music loud but went perfectly and sounds is just the same stream based on alex video! quick setup . massive thanks alex o mention this.



Keep in mind you can use an off screen Kontakt instance or similiar for a keyboard overlay. 

Personally I used pianoteq in mine.


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 26, 2021)

D Halgren said:


> How dirty are we talking?



@jononotbono

With the thread title and your comment combined with my filthy mind I keep
fixating about streaming and a dirty mattress! 😱


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 19, 2021)

What do people prefer to watch streamers on? Twitch or YouTube? Curious


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Mar 19, 2021)

I'm tempted to switch to youtube tbh, but I'm training at work so I'm pretty much non existant fo the next few months


----------

